# Rebuilding an UGLY stick rod



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

I wrapped this rod in the late 70s so after 30+ years it is *UGLY!!!* Very ugly, black stains on the wraps,flaking flex cote, coroded guide frames, tarnished reel seat, and last but not least stained rock hard EVA grips. Did I mention that it is ugly? How do I clean off and recondition the blank to start over, it still casts well nothing wrong with it at all just ugly?

Bob


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

imho , you'll better start all over again. Strip her off  & re dress her. good luck post some pictures of the Before ( ugly ) & the after ( xtreme make over )


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

box cutter the eva off
take a dremel or similar and split the reel seat off

guides can be shaved on the top of the guide foot then thread peeled off


you are in for a real project, have done a few for customers and would only do them if they stripped the rod down first.........too much time involved

once you get it stripped and wiped clean , might spray it wit ha rattle can of clear polyurethane first, then rebuild


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

*UGLY STICK ( PRETTY STICK ! )*

UGLY STICK'S !
THESE ARE 12' UGLY STICK'S, I STRIPPED DOWN TO BLANK .TOTALLY.
PAINTED WITH EPOXY PAINT. ( RUST-OLEUM ) APPLIANCE EPOXY BLACK.
WORK'S THE BEST. TRYED OTHER'S! N/A .
LET SET FOR 4 DAY'S DRYING TIME, BEFORE WRAPPING THE BLANK.
HAVE HAD THE THREAD TURN OFF COLOR, IF NOT DRYED FOR 4 DAY'S.
THEN USED AFTCO SEAT AN 9 FUJI GUIDE'S PER ROD..
GOOD LUCK !


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

very nice REBUILD Steve , those look awesome.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

*THEY WORK TOO*



mad marlin said:


> very nice REBUILD Steve , those look awesome.


THANK'S !
THEY WORK TOO !
NORMALY I DON'T LIKE TWO PIECE ROD'S .
BUT THEY CAST LIKE A DREAM , WOULD TRADE THEM 
FOR ANYTHING.
TWO 5' BLACK TIP'S ( THEY WERE FUN )
ON A SQUIDDER & 235 NEWELL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

A lot of work involved in those... Came out great Steve!


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

steve do you cut your own colored foam for the grips are can it be bought already cut


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

YES !
THEY HAVE TO BE CUT SO THERE IS NOT ROUNDED EDGE WHERE THEY
MEET UP. THAN SANDED AFTER THERE DRY.
GOOD LUCK !
STEVE


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks i realy do like the way you did them . had a guy put finish on a couple blanks for me he used to be real good so id let him do my fishish for me but hes a t the point his health isnt good any ways these two blanks got screwed up real bad and i need to strip the finish of the whole b lanks should i sand it off an what grit sand paper or is there another way i know theres no easy way 


thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Stripping a Rod*

I have refinished too many rods to count and find there is a tendency to strip everything off.

I use progressive grades of sandpaper until the surface is SMOOTH! If there is some remaining finish, so be it; it makes for a more durable finish. Clean with denatured alcohol after sanding.

I use automobile finish, lightly sanding between coats. I finish with a coat of clear coat and let cure thoroughly(several days) in a dust-free atmosphere. I use PVC tubes to contain the rod.

I've had some real pretty turnouts and you have a 'ugly' stick no longer.

BTW; some good looking rods there. Also some nice sharks.JMHO C2


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

USE A MEDIUM GRET FIRST , THEN GO TO A FINE GRET.
CLEAN WITH ACETONE , LET DRY AN PAINT. 
USE THE RUST-OLEM BLACK EPOXY PAINT. DRY FOR 4 DAY'S.
THEN READY TO WRAP.
GOOD LUCK !


----------

